
Looking for a Co-founder – H1 2017 - jeswin
This is an experiment that I hope will catch on. Biannual (first weekday of Jan and July). Equity offered should be 20% or more; since this isn&#x27;t about hiring.<p>Use the following format:<p>- Project Name<p>- Project Description<p>- Equity offered to co-founder (%)<p>- Time spent to date (Person-days)<p>- Estimated effort required to reach alpha (Person-days)<p>- Links to the project if any<p>- Technology, Frameworks, Skills etc: (eg: &quot;DevOps, Docker, Go&quot; or &quot;Sales&quot;)<p>- Email address (obfuscate as necessary)<p>- Looking for Funding? How much? (optional)
======
foo101
Why don't we have similar threads for open source projects (say single-author
projects on GitHub) where the single author is looking for project partners or
project contributors to share the responsibility?

------
nenadg
Project Name: Traquer

Project Description: Enables end-to-end testing automation for web
applications

Equity offered to co-founder (%): 20%

Time spent to date (Person-days): so far ~100 days

Estimated effort required to reach alpha (Person-days): ~100 days

Links to the project if any: \- Code home:
[https://github.com/nenadg/traquer](https://github.com/nenadg/traquer) \-
example app: [http://statick.org:3008/examples/admin-
dashboard/#dashboard](http://statick.org:3008/examples/admin-
dashboard/#dashboard) \- introductory note:
[http://lessgeneric.com/testing/traquer-testing-made-
easy/](http://lessgeneric.com/testing/traquer-testing-made-easy/)

Technology, Frameworks, Skills etc: Node, Selenium, Jasmine or whatever-is-
current-hype framework

Email address (obfuscate as necessary): in profile

Looking for Funding? How much?: Open for funding

------
jeswin
Project: Isotropy (Isotropy.org)

Desc: Isotropy is an Open Source framework (tranpilers mostly) that enables
developers to write backend functionality (such as database querying) using
native JavaScript constructs.

    
    
      //This db agnostic code 
      db.customers = [];
      db.customers = db.customers.concat(customer);
    
      //Transpiles into an insert
      await collection("customers").insert(customer);
    

We have a full specification for all DB, FileSystem and HTTP/RPC APIs that map
to native JS objects like Arrays and Objects.

Finally the idea is to enable full app development inside Browser DevTools,
with a button that transpiles and deploys to a server.

Equity offered: 25%

Time spent: 200 days

Effort to Alpha: 30 days

Links: [https://github.com/isotropy/simple-
todos](https://github.com/isotropy/simple-todos)

Technology: Node.JS, Babel Plugins

Email: In profile

Looking for Funding: Not now

~~~
foo101
I am curious. Is this project going to be making money in future? If not, what
does 25% equity mean?

------
sogen
I'd add: what kind of cofounder

------
cpcat
12 lawyers upvoted this thread. More like who wants a lawsuit.

------
colinpr007
Hi I'm interested. You can reach me at colinpr7@gmail.com

------
gaspoweredcat
any idea how someone would go about this when writing a description is near
impossible without giving everyone the ability to walk away with the idea
themselves?

~~~
ThomPete
I can assure you that if your idea is any good you would have to force it down
peoples throat to get them to steal it.

Unless you post the instructions for a cure for cancer or infinite energy most
ideas are born out of your personal experience and is something you see that
no one else sees.

Otherwise someone else already have the idea and you are really competing on
who will be the best on to build the business.

So decrypt your powerpoint and start sharing your ideas. Thats the best way to
get to the next stage.

